
Ask HN: Does having no appraisal policy make a company bad for career? - hillstation21
	My current employer is a medium sized, 4 year old startup of around 150 people. I have been with the company for almost an year now and to my surprise I recently discovered that it does not have an appraisal policy yet. This means no 360 degree reviews, no feedbacks and transparency in promotions. Having spent 4 years in a larger company before this, I feel that a lack of a structured performance review and appraisal is detrimental to my career. It would help if I know whether this is the trend across all companies of my employer&#x27;s size. In case not, I&#x27;m sure, I would be better off in a place where I would have better and a more transparent career growth.
======
greenyoda
Even if there's no formal annual performance review, you should still be
getting some kind of feedback from your manager as to how well you're doing
your job. If not, you can ask your manager how you're doing and whether they
have any suggestions for how you can improve.

Does your company have an HR department? If it does, I'd be surprised at the
lack of a formal review process.

